# What are the pros and cons of having a snorkel on your brute force 750



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

I own a 2005 kawasaki brute force 750 and was thinkin about puttin a snorkel kit on it.(A home made snorkel) and was wanting to know what the pros and cons were of one. I've heard that they decrease power so was wanting to know it that was fact or crap.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pro's: Everything.

Con's: None.

Seriously though, if you ride in any water/mud at all, a snorkel is the most important mod you could ever do. As far as them being homemade, we wouldnt want you to do them any other way! :rockn: CLICKY for do it yourself snorkel instructions


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well if you do it like the how to on here you won't lose anything. That is with the 3" rubber 90. I can tell you from experience that it is good to have. My first ride on my brute was almost my last for a while. We t in a hole that was about 3/4 up my tires and missed the ruts. Filled my belt housing with water and came close to getting water in the intake. If it is nothing more than cheap insurance.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The pros are obvious.

The cons.....worst i can think of is you may have to re jet. That can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Jet kit*

I've heard alot about re jetting and I know its your needles in you carb. but when you say re jet do you mean get a whole new jet kit and shims and all that or just re tune the carb.:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

all new jets. we have a resident jetting expert... bootlegger.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I did the snorkles that Polaris425 gave you the link to. I love them and I had to rejet but it is a 50/50 thing. Not everyone needs to rejet and then others need it. I have a pipe so mine needed it anyway.
I went to mudnats back in 08 the weekend after I bought my brute force and had not snorkles. I had big tires and a lift and winch but I was so scared that I was going to ruin my new ride because the park was flooded that year and if you missed the trail by just a little you would be fender/tank deep quick. I got on here and did the snorkles shortly after that ride. If for nothing else they are VERY cheap insurance when compared to the price of a rebuild. 
I go deep now with confidence that if I do not roll my bike it is safe.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

when you go riding if noone else has snorks everyone will have to sit back and watch while you have all the fun. ill go in the creek now up to the racks and not even think twice about it cuz i know shes still runnin.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

cant wait to try mine gonna have to get some chest waders now.money money money!!!


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Lots of Pros. I actually wouldnt go on a ride with out being snorkeled when i first got my 06.

Con-Snorkels do absolutely no good when you're flipped upside down or flip on your side in deep water. Then again even with no snorks you'd drown in those situations.

Go ahead and do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I could be wrong but I would figure if anything you would gain power after snorking, it lets more air in the b ox and if you jet it then youve got more fuel and air...which should make more power. Jetting is the only Con that I can think.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah thats what I was thinkin to:bigok:


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I gonna do it. Haha yeah rollin er may be a minor set back when your in a deep hole. Seen it happen. Not pretty.:nutkick:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

jmeier1981 said:


> I could be wrong but I would figure if anything you would gain power after snorking, it lets more air in the b ox and if you jet it then youve got more fuel and air...which should make more power. Jetting is the only Con that I can think.


Actually adding snorkels to a brute restricts the air flow into the box. These Big V twins draw a lot of air. Most people go with 2" snorkels which have a smaller then the stock air opening to start with. Add in the fact that the air has to be drawn in through the long snorkel tubes makes it even more restrictive. The turbulence inside the pipe caused by the bends makes it even worse.

But it's worth saying for the most part using 2" all the way with the 3" rubber 90 will work for most situations. It is a little more restrictive then stock but not much.

Some folks with bigger then stock engines use bigger intake pipe like 2-1/2 or even 3" all the way. Some even run 2 separate 2" intake snorkels.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was just thinking if he is going to snorkel his Brute he sure came to the right place! MIMB snorks and Bootlegger, that's an unbeatable combination.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Heck yea man!!!:rockn:


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Actually adding snorkels to a brute restricts the air flow into the box. These Big V twins draw a lot of air. Most people go with 2" snorkels which have a smaller then the stock air opening to start with. Add in the fact that the air has to be drawn in through the long snorkel tubes makes it even more restrictive. The turbulence inside the pipe caused by the bends makes it even worse.
> 
> But it's worth saying for the most part using 2" all the way with the 3" rubber 90 will work for most situations. It is a little more restrictive then stock but not much.
> 
> Some folks with bigger then stock engines use bigger intake pipe like 2-1/2 or even 3" all the way. Some even run 2 separate 2" intake snorkels.


 
Ok now Im confused is this true??? It just doesnt make sense to me, mine ran fine before the snork then it ran lean...more air, the dealership covered half the 2" pipe with tape to reduce the airflow to correct the problem until the jets came in and it could be fixed perminatly. Wouldnt that mean that the snorks allowed more air than the stock set up if covering half the pipe fixed the problem temporarily and made it run right again???


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I can say from personal experience that I wish mine had been snorkeled back in July. My ex GF and I were out riding one night and she got the bright idea to hit a water hole at about half throttle. Made it about half way across and it died. I got lucky, because even though I got water in the airbox, none got in the engine.

The moral of the story is that had mine been snorkeled, that would never have happened and I came very close to having some major problems. I don't ride in a lot of deep water but with the crappy stock air intake on the Brutes, snorkels are cheap insurance against something happening.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Ok now Im confused is this true??? It just doesnt make sense to me, mine ran fine before the snork then it ran lean...more air, the dealership covered half the 2" pipe with tape to reduce the airflow to correct the problem until the jets came in and it could be fixed perminatly. Wouldnt that mean that the snorks allowed more air than the stock set up if covering half the pipe fixed the problem temporarily and made it run right again???


In your case yes it sounds like you had a lean condition but every bike is different and other things such as elevation play a large role as well. The majority of the time like Metal Man said snorkels will restrict air flow and cause a bike to run rich. On my Brute I ran 2" snorks MIMB style with a 3" rubber 90, it had stock exhaust, I removed the screen under the airfilter and it ran great I never touched the jets.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Most people get confused on the snorks increasing power. The reason for this is the jetting from the factory on the brute is not to precise. In most cases they are a lil on the rich side from the factory and we all know lean makes power. So if snorkling causes it to lean out a lil then you are making more power. The other instance is when you jet after snorkling and you jet it for a smooth power band with flat air/fuel curve then the power will be up from the factory level.
Just some thoughts on why some think their bike makes more power after snorkles.
Just never go to lean as that can cost you your engine!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Punch em' thru the center....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

jmeier1981 said:


> Ok now Im confused is this true??? It just doesnt make sense to me, mine ran fine before the snork then it ran lean...more air, the dealership covered half the 2" pipe with tape to reduce the airflow to correct the problem until the jets came in and it could be fixed perminatly. Wouldnt that mean that the snorks allowed more air than the stock set up if covering half the pipe fixed the problem temporarily and made it run right again???


 
Not sure why your was lean after wards. Did you add a after market exhaust as well? But like TX4PLAY stated not all bikes are the same.

In all most all cases a 2" snorkel is gonna give less flow on a brute over the stock intake. Next time you take the lid off your air box look at the size of the air intake hole located on the front left side of the air box. It will be clearly larger then the 2" snorkel opening.

Now on most of the smaller CC engines i have snorkeled a 2" would make them very lean. The easy fix usually is to add a 1-1/2 reducer to quick fix the problem or re jet for more power.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the 2" snork with the 3" 90. I have noticed that my bike is running alittle leaner with the stock exhast. I will soon be ordering an exhaust, jet kit and air filter. I don't run my bike very hard and don't ride for long periods of time with out stopping to let the kids play in a water hole or so we can get our drink on. I have never seen my pipes glowing so I know that it is not to lean but I can feel a lag on take off. If I cover up a portion of my snorkle it takes off like a scalded ape with no hesitation.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

i dont know whether its in my head or not but after adding the mimb snorkels it really fills like its got more power. maybe cause mine is an efi?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My EFI was rich for sure with the 2".Plugs were dark/black colored. I went with the 2-1/2 to lean it up a bit.

After i added the Swamp XL it was too lean so i had to add the VDI to correct that...lol


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

when you trailer your brute do you need to cover snorkles or put tennis balls in the snorkles?


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I cover mine..I've noticed that when I don't, it runs like crap afterwards for a couple of minutes.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes cover the snorks while traveling. Also look very seriously into putting a fuel cut off valve on it. I put one on mine after mine hydralocked with fuel after traveling. Turn the fuel off, run the bike until it cuts off, and cover the snorkel and you'll definitely be good.


----------



## pinemtnbrute (Feb 9, 2010)

i dont know why anyone doing new snorkels wouldnt do the full 3'' intake snorkel. its soooo freakin easy. i bout got mine done on my new bike...thinkin im gonna like it better than the dual 1.5'' ninjas on my 07.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> My EFI was rich for sure with the 2".Plugs were dark/black colored. I went with the 2-1/2 to lean it up a bit.
> 
> After i added the Swamp XL it was too lean so i had to add the VDI to correct that...lol


So what you are saying is... if I plan on staying with my stock exhaust, to go with 2.5" pipe and fittings from the 3" rubber 90* off the air box?

I'd rather not need to get a tuner for now, planning a wedding, looking at houses, etc, but I need to do something to my brute or ima go nuts!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

08beast said:


> i dont know whether its in my head or not but after adding the mimb snorkels it really fills like its got more power. maybe cause mine is an efi?



I have to agree....it seemed that mine got more BA))s....:rockn:


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Im just gonna put the 2" pipes on it and see what happens and go from there, I will message back the results.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

If you use street fittings for your top pieces (90 or 45 or whatever you use) then you can get the 2" pipe caps and just put those on for traveling or washing. If you use regular PVC bends then you will need tennis balls or something


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

OK on my 2008 EFi. Is the 2.5 the way to go if I am reading right? Also like stated above will anything else need to be done like a controller or VDI or will the bike compensate. Been wanting to for a while just never did it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

My '08 Brute has been snorkeled for a year now and I am not using any type of tuning device...I did remove the screen from under my filter, and it runs fine...Not lean at all and is still just a touch on the rich side...I am going to add a PC III but I can say that you don't have to add an optimizer or PC III just because you added snorkels


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds real good. Thanks.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> My '08 Brute has been snorkeled for a year now and I am not using any type of tuning device...I did remove the screen from under my filter, and it runs fine...Not lean at all and is still just a touch on the rich side...I am going to add a PC III but I can say that you don't have to add an optimizer or PC III just because you added snorkels


I'm guessing removing the screen will help increase some of the air flow that the snorks takes away?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yup.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I wanna pull my screen, but don't wanna re jet...... Again. I have it about spot on now, just a lil' pop from time to time at WOT.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am running a stock exhaust so should I start off with a 2.5" pipe off the 3" 90 from the air box?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

two inch sch40 post three inch elbow


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

then going with this thought would doing the stock exhaust mod and already having snorkels make it run too lean or rich? and then making me need a pcIII?


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok little confused. sorry I am old. LOl Running stock bike, stock exhaust. What size pipe shouldl I be running for belt and air box? Other than removing screen anything else i should do?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I ran a 2" pipe for everything. Coming off ur airbox I used a 3" rubber 90 with the bells cut off. Make sure to re run ur vent lines up to the pod.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok last question. Doing this on Saturday. What are the lines I need to bring up the snork as well?


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

do you mean like carb. lines and stuff of that matter?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

as far as vent lines needed to run to the pod here is the list.

you need to make sure that both diffs go up to the pod
if it is a carbed bike you need to remove the little white canister that is connected to your carbs and replace with a t then run up the pod
gas tank has a vent line that runs into the frame pull it out of the frame and connect a hose to it and run it to the pod. 

that should do you right. dont forget to put di-electric grease on every electrical connection that you can find including your spark plug boots.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^what he said


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08 so he wont have carbs.

just radiator overflow bottle, and gas tank. Diff's should already be run up.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

What is a pod?lol like ive heard you need to run some carb. lines up to the handlebars. So what do I need to do?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

pod is the plastics around the handle bars.


----------



## jimmyhood14 (Jan 25, 2010)

i am doing my snorks this weekend, but i am torn between doing the 2" air intake with the 3" elbow off of air box or doing like robisra and going 3" all the way on air intake.need advice!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

For the 08's there is also a airbox drian hose that you can plug off. It's up to you.


----------



## frenchysbrute (Mar 17, 2011)

i just put snorkels on mine, its got a 2" air intake and an aftermarket computer, should i have installed something bigger? it overheated and im thinking thats why, any suggestions?


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

2" air intake and overheating have nothing to do with.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

frenchysbrute said:


> i just put snorkels on mine, its got a 2" air intake and an aftermarket computer, should i have installed something bigger? it overheated and im thinking thats why, any suggestions?



Check ur antifreeze. Is ur radiator clogged? Fan working?


----------

